# Porta filter won’t fit into the grind dispenser on my Sage Oracle



## Noggin1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi, I have just made a couple of coffees exactly as I would do normally on my 2 year old Oracle.

after knocking the puck from the porta filter I went to put it into the coffee dispenser but it wouldnt lock in place. I couldn't turn it at all. It just won't go in. Any ideas please.

if it needs Proffessional attention has anyone got any knowledge of a repair company near Bristol?

cheers.


----------



## Noggin1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Update on my last. I just spoke to a great guy from 'Coffee Classics' http://coffeeclassics.co.uk/what-we-do/machine-repair-or-breakdown/ who talked me through the process of resetting one of the lugs on the coffee dispenser.

highly recommend them, friendly patient and proffessional.

Many thanks


----------



## Eusi (Sep 30, 2018)

Noggin1 said:


> Update on my last. I just spoke to a great guy from 'Coffee Classics' http://coffeeclassics.co.uk/what-we-do/machine-repair-or-breakdown/ who talked me through the process of resetting one of the lugs on the coffee dispenser.
> 
> highly recommend them, friendly patient and proffessional.
> 
> Many thanks


Hi, I have the exact same problem, however the company is closed at the weekends. Can you share what they told you to do?

thanks!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

@Eusi

I have only read about this ,

Apparently this can happen if the portafilter is misaligned the time before .

There is a switch type thing in the grove the portafilter lug pushes to actuate the grinder .

I think it sticks and then blocks the portafilter

if you follow the grove around to where it finally sits when grinding and find it it can be released

I can't remember where I read it here on on another forum

Hope that helps


----------



## Ben22 (Jun 8, 2019)

I thought I would add to this as this was enough to help me out. You feel along the groove where the basket lugs sit and you can feel a plastic thing. If you are feeling around anti clock wise from the right then push it back towards you from its far end. It will pop back with a click. Cheers


----------



## Sunshine-Boy (Feb 18, 2020)

Thank you for this post. It saved my morning!


----------



## Joe M (Mar 31, 2020)

I have same problem. But I can't find a switch or plastic to release. There is a white plastic part, but it looks fixed and non moveable. Any YouTube videos? Thanks all. Machine is about 3 yrs old and I love it.


----------



## Joe M (Mar 31, 2020)

ok, when i managed to shine a decent light into it I could see the problem. Yes, the black plastic part , located at the very back of the opening, needs to be pushed to the right, and then clicks. the white plastic parts dont move. Obviously I've taken the tamper out first. Thanks, Joe







move.


----------



## UTARNG (Dec 5, 2021)

God Bless you. This was so helpful. I was not able to have my latte fix for 4 days and for the life of me I could not figure out why the portafilter would not engage in the grinder. All is well now. The picture was so helpful. Many thanks.


----------

